# One M.D.'s view of medical ignorance



## Nikki's Mom

He makes a lot of good points, imo. I don't agree with him on everything all of the time, but I thought I'd pass this article along. The pitiful state of medical ignorance | The Blog of Michael R. Eades, M.D.


----------



## michellerobison

My doctor wants to put me on cholesterol meds and my cholesterol isn't high. It's gone up about 10 points in the last 3 years over all to 100. I had it checked 3 years ago ,it was 90. So is that bad?
I told doc I don't want cholesterol meds. So she said they'd recheck in Nov. Meanwhile I've been working out more and trying to loose weight,I'm overweight.Had a hysterectomy and grew two *sses....

I walk 2 miles a day,weather permitting and I work out w/ Al with free weights. I can bench 120lbs 10 times...,started at 65lbs lifting ti once or twice... 4 months ago..I think that's pretty good for a woman...

I haven't lost much weight maybe 15 pounds over all but I feel better. Probably gained some muscle,I've lost a couple inches and down to an *ss and 3/4 now....

Heart disease runs in my family but my family members smoke like chimneys ,drink like fish and don't exercise ,couch potato champions...... 
I've already outlived my mother by 5 years,in 3years I will outlive my father...

Sometimes I think they just push pills too much. I remember the last pill they pushed on me for my arthritis pain, Vioxx. I took it for a while,noticed my blood pressure rising,said something to the doc,they said to continue ....but I just had a bad feeling so yes,I quit taking it w/o telling them.
I know it's a no no,AMA,but guess what a recall of Vioxx came a few years later.. What if I had kept taking it? Was I right to do that,may be yes,maybe no,but sometimes your body tells you that something isn't right.
My blood pressure really never was an issue until I went through a series of back surgeries...never could get it back down.... Still trying though...hoping to get off BP meds,that I won't do on my own,AMA,that I will do under a doctor's advise. I know what happens if I'm not on it for a couple days,I forgot mine on a vacation and never felt worse than those 3 days off it...


----------



## k/c mom

I was wondering when I would find out that the guy was selling "stuff" .. Yep.. another doctor using the Internet to spout an opinion and then just happens to have the magic pill or book to take care of the problem. Any possibly good points from these "commercially oriented" doctors are always lost on me.

And some of his ideas apparently are questionable science:
Book Review: 'The 6-Week Cure for the Middle-Aged Middle' by Mary Dan Eades and Michael R. Eades | Booster Shots | Los Angeles Times

I do have to give him kudos for lambasting Kevin Trudeau... a major nutcase who spouts all sorts of medical misinformation wherever he can!


----------



## MalteseJane

michellerobison said:


> My doctor wants to put me on cholesterol meds and my cholesterol isn't high. It's gone up about 10 points in the last 3 years over all to 100. I had it checked 3 years ago ,it was 90. So is that bad?
> I told doc I don't want cholesterol meds. So she said they'd recheck in Nov. Meanwhile I've been working out more and trying to loose weight,I'm overweight.Had a hysterectomy and grew two *sses....
> 
> I walk 2 miles a day,weather permitting and I work out w/ Al with free weights. I can bench 120lbs 10 times...,started at 65lbs lifting ti once or twice... 4 months ago..I think that's pretty good for a woman...
> 
> I haven't lost much weight maybe 15 pounds over all but I feel better. Probably gained some muscle,I've lost a couple inches and down to an *ss and 3/4 now....
> 
> Heart disease runs in my family but my family members smoke like chimneys ,drink like fish and don't exercise ,couch potato champions......
> I've already outlived my mother by 5 years,in 3years I will outlive my father...
> 
> Sometimes I think they just push pills too much. I remember the last pill they pushed on me for my arthritis pain, Vioxx. I took it for a while,noticed my blood pressure rising,said something to the doc,they said to continue ....but I just had a bad feeling so yes,I quit taking it w/o telling them.
> I know it's a no no,AMA,but guess what a recall of Vioxx came a few years later.. What if I had kept taking it? Was I right to do that,may be yes,maybe no,but sometimes your body tells you that something isn't right.
> My blood pressure really never was an issue until I went through a series of back surgeries...never could get it back down.... Still trying though...hoping to get off BP meds,that I won't do on my own,AMA,that I will do under a doctor's advise. I know what happens if I'm not on it for a couple days,I forgot mine on a vacation and never felt worse than those 3 days off it...


I am at a loss here. You mean to say that a doctor wanted to put you on cholesterol medicine with a total cholesterol reading of 100 ? That's crazy ! 200 is considered a normal level. I take Crestor to lover it but if I don't I am way over 200.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

k/c mom said:


> I was wondering when I would find out that the guy was selling "stuff" .. Yep.. another doctor using the Internet to spout an opinion and then just happens to have the magic pill or book to take care of the problem. Any possibly good points from these "commercially oriented" doctors are always lost on me.
> 
> And some of his ideas apparently are questionable science:
> Book Review: 'The 6-Week Cure for the Middle-Aged Middle' by Mary Dan Eades and Michael R. Eades | Booster Shots | Los Angeles Times
> 
> I do have to give him kudos for lambasting Kevin Trudeau... a major nutcase who spouts all sorts of medical misinformation wherever he can!



You know, Sher, if you dug a little deeper, you'd learn much more about Dr Eades and his history than the fact that he's written several books. You would know that Dr Eades and his wife really believe in their nutritional advice and have a heart to help people. They've saved countless lives with their books and their advice over the years. Can we say the same for the SAD? (Standard American Diet) http://www.proteinpower.com/drmike/cardiovascular-disease/four-patients-who-changed-my-life/

My own personal physician, who is one of the most well-respected doctors in his area, doesn't sell a thing except his practice. He is in total agreement with Dr. Eades. Does that mean he's a scammer, too? 

Perhaps if people took the time to do some deep research on the subject, both pro and con, they would understand that the science really backs up Dr. Eades, Gary Taubes, and others, and it's not all about profit in their cases. 

Perhaps before judging, actually read one of those books by those that you are so quick to slam.


----------



## Ladysmom

This from Vanderbilt University says it all:

 "Most of the pro-protein diet information comes from people trying to sell products. Apparently, the sellers want to vend their products and in order to do this, they must first sell their information. Most of these sites have a disclaimer at the bottom stating that the Food and Drug Administration has not evaluated the website. 

Fat and Fiction

Colorado State University evaluated his diet plan:

*Protein Power*

1996 - Michael Eades, M.D. and Mary Dan Eades, M.D.


*Characteristics:* Limits intake of carbohydrates to lower insulin levels. Claims insulin causes many health problems, including obesity, heart disease, high cholesterol, hypertension and diabetes. Suggests that by keeping carbohydrate intake low and protein intake high, the body will burn fat faster.
*Strengths:* Allows more fruits and vegetables than some other high protein diets.
*Weaknesses: *High in saturated fat. Restricts whole grains and legumes. Low in calcium.
*Comments: *Not based on scientific evidence. Does not provide a nutritionally sound eating plan.
Weight Loss Diet Books

The _American Cancer Institute_ did not review his book/diet plan favorably, either:

*Protein Power*

by Michael Eades, M.D. and Mary Dan Eades, M.D. 

"The authors blame insulin for a host of ills, including hypertension, heart disease, elevated cholesterol and diabetes. High insulin levels, they say, lead to weight gain and obesity. In fact, the scientific evidence suggests that being obese causes high insulin levels, not the other way around."

Popular Diets Versus Dietary Guidelines | The Diet Channel


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> My doctor wants to put me on cholesterol meds and my cholesterol isn't high. It's gone up about 10 points in the last 3 years over all to 100. I had it checked 3 years ago ,it was 90. So is that bad?
> I told doc I don't want cholesterol meds. So she said they'd recheck in Nov. Meanwhile I've been working out more and trying to loose weight,I'm overweight.Had a hysterectomy and grew two *sses....
> 
> I walk 2 miles a day,weather permitting and I work out w/ Al with free weights. I can bench 120lbs 10 times...,started at 65lbs lifting ti once or twice... 4 months ago..I think that's pretty good for a woman...
> 
> I haven't lost much weight maybe 15 pounds over all but I feel better. Probably gained some muscle,I've lost a couple inches and down to an *ss and 3/4 now....
> 
> Heart disease runs in my family but my family members smoke like chimneys ,drink like fish and don't exercise ,couch potato champions......
> I've already outlived my mother by 5 years,in 3years I will outlive my father...
> 
> Sometimes I think they just push pills too much. I remember the last pill they pushed on me for my arthritis pain, Vioxx. I took it for a while,noticed my blood pressure rising,said something to the doc,they said to continue ....but I just had a bad feeling so yes,I quit taking it w/o telling them.
> I know it's a no no,AMA,but guess what a recall of Vioxx came a few years later.. What if I had kept taking it? Was I right to do that,may be yes,maybe no,but sometimes your body tells you that something isn't right.
> My blood pressure really never was an issue until I went through a series of back surgeries...never could get it back down.... Still trying though...hoping to get off BP meds,that I won't do on my own,AMA,that I will do under a doctor's advise. I know what happens if I'm not on it for a couple days,I forgot mine on a vacation and never felt worse than those 3 days off it...


My gyno is the first woman director of our local hospital and she is very sharp. She also recommended that she has people with heart history in family to go on cholesterol meds in their 50's as she wants to prevent any heart issues if it runs in family. My dad had open heart surgery a few years back for double bypass and he may have to go in for valve replacement as well as he is at 1.1 and if it falls below 1 he will need the replacement. She told me the same as your doc is saying and my cholesterol is fine as well. 

My dad smoked for years but has not smoked for 20 plus years and is an avid mountain biker in awesome shape but cardiologist said once the damage is done from smoking no reversing it  I have never smoked so cardiologist said since i have never smoked and am a woman my chances of this is much less likely but it still scares me having seen my dad go through this and now may have to do it again 

I battle the blood pressure too as they are recommending the water pill at this time and i am in a highly stressful career but I hate the idea of meds so trying to lose the weight to so i do not have to take the water pill with potassium


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I disagree. I think that Dr Eades is spot on in the article that I posted, and those of you who disagree with him haven't had the time and made the effort to really look at the whole picture, and perhaps need to do some deep research before you jump to conclusions and try to smear Dr Eades because you don't agree with his message. 

I also think that if a person writes a book, that doesn't automatically turn them into a money grubbing opportunist. 

You know what I also think? That SM is becoming a very intolerant forum and more often than not, when I come here, I go away very disappointed.

I'll leave you to happily discussing only those articles that you agree with, - articles by those "experts." The same ones who have wrecked the health and lives of many American people and their pets. 

Imagine if everyone lived in a world where everyone agreed on everything....hmm.


----------



## Ladysmom

Suzan, when you post a link to an article on a public forum, it is assumed it is a conversation starter, that you are opening up a discussion on a certain subject, not stating something as fact. SM has a diverse membership. Of course you will get comments both in agreement and disagreement. 

I presented factual commentary from reputable institutions, i.e. Vanderbilt, Colorado State & the American Cancer Institute that criticizes his diet plan. Intelligent opinions are always formed after hearing both sides of an issue.

Accusing members who may not agree with you as intolerant", "not looking at the whole picture", "jumping to conclusions" and saying that you are "disappointed" in us doesn't seem very tolerant to me.


----------



## godiva goddess

Nikki's Mom said:


> I disagree. I think that Dr Eades is spot on in the article that I posted, and those of you who disagree with him haven't really looked at the whole picture, and perhaps need to do some real deep research before you jump to conclusions and try to smear a person because you don't agree with his message.
> 
> I also think that if a person writes a book, that doesn't automatically turn them into a money grubbing opportunist.
> 
> You know what I also think? That SM is becoming a very intolerant forum and more often than not, when I come here, I go away very disappointed.
> 
> I'll leave you to happily discussing only those articles that you agree with, - articles by those "experts." The same ones who have wrecked the health and lives of many American people and their pets.
> 
> Imagine if everyone lived in a world where everyone agreed on everything....hmm.


 
Aww..Suzan! Dont feel discouraged! From the posts I have seen, I dont think anyone is intolerant of your views. I also dont see any smearing! Your posts are always welcome (and very good for us to learn) - but please dont think others are ignorant (or smearing) because they disagree!

Sometimes people agree with you, and sometimes not..neither means intolerance- just exchange of views! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Ladysmom said:


> Suzan, when you post a link to an article on a public forum, it is assumed it is a conversation starter, that you are opening up a discussion on a certain subject, not stating something as fact. SM has a diverse membership. Of course you will get comments both in agreement and disagreement.
> 
> I presented factual commentary from reputable institutions, i.e. Vanderbilt, Colorado State & the American Cancer Institute that criticizes his diet plan. Intelligent opinions are always formed after hearing both sides of an issue.
> 
> Accusing members who may not agree with you as intolerant", "not looking at the whole picture", "jumping to conclusions" and saying that you are "disappointed" in us doesn't seem very tolerant to me.



The reason why I post articles is to have a discussion and start conversations. But you and the others who disagree with me hardly ever DISCUSS the actual articles I post. Posting another link to counteract my link is not a discussion. 

Why not enter in a true discussion and let us know what YOU think, *why* you think that, how you came to your conclusions, etc. Instead, you immediately post something from an opposite viewpoint and usually the article is not really addressing the actual info in the article that I posted. So how is that a discussion? I hardly ever say that something is an irrefutable fact, I usually indicate that it is a person's opinion about the matter. 

I don't post information to make others agree with me. What I would like is to hear WHY they disagree with me, how they came to their conclusions, what evidence they have to back it up, etc. This is a discussion forum, so am I incorrect in expecting discussion? 

I think that I am disappointed because instead of real conversation or discussion, what goes on here a lot, especially lately, is that certain people work toward discrediting the person who wrote the article that I posted, and never actually address the information in the article, never give their own personal reasons why they may agree or disagree, and how they came to their viewpoint on the matter. 

I am not intolerant of anyone or anything here. I have strong opinions, yes, everyone knows that about me. However, I am tolerant of those that disagree with me, especially because I am interested in why they disagree, and how they came to those conclusions. But more often than not, I grow frustrated when there is no discussion, just a back and forth link posting. Perhaps if there were real discussions, I might be able to learn something new. Perhaps they will change my mind. It's happened before. That is what tolerance is all about, Marj. 

Listen, no worries. I'll leave you to it. I have other things to attend to than to continue on here trying to have friendly discussions about holistic health and optimal nutrition, and try and help people. I mean, what's the point anymore? :smilie_tischkante: I've hung on way too long as it is


----------



## Nikki's Mom

godiva goddess said:


> Aww..Suzan! Dont feel discouraged! From the posts I have seen, I dont think anyone is intolerant of your views. I also dont see any smearing! Your posts are always welcome (and very good for us to learn) - but please dont think others are ignorant (or smearing) because they disagree!
> 
> Sometimes people agree with you, and sometimes not..neither means intolerance- just exchange of views! :thumbsup:


Alice, I would hope from our discussions that you are aware that I don't think people are ignorant if they disagree with me. I also have no problem if someone disagrees. In fact, I welcome it. Perhaps I can learn something from them. I am always open to learning something new. 

If you go back and read Sher's post in this thread, you will understand what I am trying to say. In Sher's post (sorry to have to use one person as an example here, but that's the most recent) did she indicate why she disagreed with the article I posted? Did she enter into a discussion with me about it? No, on the contrary, she attempted to discredit the author of the article because he has written books on a subject he is passionate about, and because she thinks that what he is doing is trying to sell books.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Ladysmom said:


> Suzan, when you post a link to an article on a public forum, it is assumed it is a conversation starter, that you are opening up a discussion on a certain subject, not stating something as fact. SM has a diverse membership. Of course you will get comments both in agreement and disagreement.
> 
> I presented factual commentary from reputable institutions, i.e. Vanderbilt, Colorado State & the American Cancer Institute that criticizes his diet plan. Intelligent opinions are always formed after hearing both sides of an issue.
> 
> Accusing members who may not agree with you as intolerant", "not looking at the whole picture", "jumping to conclusions" and saying that you are "disappointed" in us doesn't seem very tolerant to me.



All "factual commentary" is open to debate. Science is not set in stone, it is ever-changing. Science is not God.

Intelligent opinions are definitely formed after hearing both sides of an issue. 

In light of that, how about discussing the exact points in the article that was posted? Why do you disagree. Do you have any examples of people you have known, who were like the people in the article I posted, who were diabetic and didn't want to go on insulin? Are those people any better/healthier in following standard medical advice, which is different from what Dr Eades does with his patients? Do you have an example of some folks who are no longer diabetic, have better cholesterol readings, off meds, etc. as a result of following a low-fat, high carb diet, which is opposite of how Dr. Eades treats his patients? Dr Eades sees good results, and I am interested in knowing why his diet works for so many, also interested in why you think that it doesn't work, and if you have any examples of it not working? 

I don't see a discussion happening here, Marj. I just see links to "factual commentary." That's why I get frustrated.


----------



## michellerobison

MalteseJane said:


> I am at a loss here. You mean to say that a doctor wanted to put you on cholesterol medicine with a total cholesterol reading of 100 ? That's crazy ! 200 is considered a normal level. I take Crestor to lover it but if I don't I am way over 200.


 Yepper,total of 100. It was 90,3 years ago so she said since it was going up ,she wanted to put me on a cholesterol med,not sure which one. I thought it was a bit much too. I thought 100 was still pretty good!

I think it's just another doc wanting to peddle meds...sorry that sounds cynical but times are tough ,people aren't going to the docs as much so I guess they're pushing all the pills they can....

I've noticed when I have a problem ,it used to be taken care of in one or two visits,now it seems to take several visits....


----------



## Nikki's Mom

michellerobison said:


> Yepper,total of 100. It was 90,3 years ago so she said since it was going up ,she wanted to put me on a cholesterol med,not sure which one. I thought it was a bit much too. I thought 100 was still pretty good!
> 
> I think it's just another doc wanting to peddle meds...sorry that sounds cynical but times are tough ,people aren't going to the docs as much so I guess they're pushing all the pills they can....
> 
> I've noticed when I have a problem ,it used to be taken care of in one or two visits,now it seems to take several visits....


Perhaps you would be interested in reading some of the articles on this website. There are various opinions on cholesterol, and you might like to do your own research: The International Network of Cholesterol Skeptics


----------



## michellerobison

dwerten said:


> My gyno is the first woman director of our local hospital and she is very sharp. She also recommended that she has people with heart history in family to go on cholesterol meds in their 50's as she wants to prevent any heart issues if it runs in family. My dad had open heart surgery a few years back for double bypass and he may have to go in for valve replacement as well as he is at 1.1 and if it falls below 1 he will need the replacement. She told me the same as your doc is saying and my cholesterol is fine as well.
> 
> My dad smoked for years but has not smoked for 20 plus years and is an avid mountain biker in awesome shape but cardiologist said once the damage is done from smoking no reversing it  I have never smoked so cardiologist said since i have never smoked and am a woman my chances of this is much less likely but it still scares me having seen my dad go through this and now may have to do it again
> 
> I battle the blood pressure too as they are recommending the water pill at this time and i am in a highly stressful career but I hate the idea of meds so trying to lose the weight to so i do not have to take the water pill with potassium


I guess it scares me to take meds unneccessarily. I wouldn't think to take cholesterol meds, w/ the liver damaging side effects would be a good way to prevent a heart attack. I'm not sure if the heart disease in my family is related to lifestyle or heredity...
I sure hope the exercising and weight training will help. I feel better,so something should be working...


----------



## dwerten

I so appreciate always hearing both sides when done nicely and not in an attacking way. 

I like to learn and help others about health as well for both my pets and myself. I really appreciate everyone's input as I always learn from both sides and have also changed my views on some things by learning from others on these forums. 

I hope you do not get discouraged and leave as I really value the information you post here and we need to learn from each other here without upsetting one another  as that does not help anyone in the long run. Every person is valuable as each of us have different experiences with our own health and our dogs health and we can help each other so just wish people did not get upset in the process  

was looking for the group hug smiley :blink:


----------



## michellerobison

I've heard cholesteral levels rise as we get older. I can say,yeah if I eat good foods,exercise and watch my weight ,I should live a long time...but then again look at Jim Fix,the running guru,he dropped dead at 46 I believe?

Weight isn't always what's on the scales ,especially if you're more muscular,even a skinny person can be unhealthy,even though the scales have them at a good weight...


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> I guess it scares me to take meds unneccessarily. I wouldn't think to take cholesterol meds, w/ the liver damaging side effects would be a good way to prevent a heart attack. I'm not sure if the heart disease in my family is related to lifestyle or heredity...
> I sure hope the exercising and weight training will help. I feel better,so something should be working...


I totally agree as it scared me too when she said that to me  I do not like to take any meds unless i double and triple check everything and that goes for me and the dogs too and always weigh the risk vs the reward as well. 

I will read the above more thoroughly later as my mom is type 2 diabetes and she went on a very strict diet with an internal medicine specialist and lost 40lbs and was removed from most of her meds. This ims wrote a book and I will get it from my mom. I do remember her calorie count was very low but one thing he did say is she had to have one or two bites of protein a day no matter what. 

also a client of mine her dad is diabetic and whenever he would have sugar dessert he would offset it with a protein. So I told my mom to eat a string cheese whenever she ate sugar to offset it.

This ims told my mom everything you eat turns to sugar in your body 

My mom was referred to him as she wanted the lap band as she was frustrated with not losing weight and taking meds. When she was diagnosed she was at 400 glucose and the doc freaked out as she could have gone into a diabetic coma they said. She was losing weight and so happy but she was losing weight bc she was diabetic . The ims said you are not over weight enough to do lap band but he said I will put you on the same diet I put them on after the surgery and she lost alot of weight and her blood work was done monthly while doing this and her doc was amazed at how much her blood work changed by doing this diet. I know protein was tied to it as she mentioned it to me. He said to her most people way over eat and why most people are way over weight so it was so many bites of food a day is how she did it as he said he did not want her to think of it as a diet and count calories just to think about how many bites a day she could have some of those being protein. 

It worked she looks great and she feels great - oh and the first 30 days he said NO EXERCISE as people who exercise think they can eat more and he wanted her to concentrate on the food intake first


----------



## Nikki's Mom

dwerten said:


> I so appreciate always hearing both sides when done nicely and not in an attacking way.
> 
> I like to learn and help others about health as well for both my pets and myself. I really appreciate everyone's input as I always learn from both sides and have also changed my views on some things by learning from others on these forums.
> 
> I hope you do not get discouraged and leave as I really value the information you post here and we need to learn from each other here without upsetting one another  as that does not help anyone in the long run. Every person is valuable as each of us have different experiences with our own health and our dogs health and we can help each other so just wish people did not get upset in the process
> 
> was looking for the group hug smiley :blink:


Thank you, however I think I need a break, because my frustration has been building for a while now, and I don't need the stress. If people truly desire real discussion, they can always us the SM private messaging system and contact me in that manner, or on Facebook.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

michellerobison said:


> I've heard cholesteral levels rise as we get older. I can say,yeah if I eat good foods,exercise and watch my weight ,I should live a long time...but then again look at Jim Fix,the running guru,he dropped dead at 46 I believe?
> 
> Weight isn't always what's on the scales ,especially if you're more muscular,even a skinny person can be unhealthy,even though the scales have them at a good weight...



It's the HDL that is the important number, imo, imo, imo. If it is good, then, there is no need to worry, imo, imo, imo. Do some research on it and your mind will be at ease.


----------



## MalteseJane

michellerobison said:


> I've heard cholesteral levels rise as we get older. I can say,yeah if I eat good foods,exercise and watch my weight ,I should live a long time...but then again look at Jim Fix,the running guru,he dropped dead at 46 I believe?
> 
> Weight isn't always what's on the scales ,especially if you're more muscular,even a skinny person can be unhealthy,even though the scales have them at a good weight...


Michelle cholesterol runs in my family. My father died at 61 from a stroke. One thing I am sure of, his cholesterol did not came from what he ate. He was not overweight, on the contrary he was slim. My mother turned 89 on Sept. 7th. She has high cholesterol (and I mean HIGH) and high blood pressure (takes medicine for both) for ages. Not overweight either. It's 4 years now that she is hospitalized because of dementia. Soooooo my philosophy is to eat and drink what I like for the amount of time I have left on this earth. Enjoy my time here as much as I can. I rather die earlier from high cholesterol and blood pressure than languish for years in a hospital because my mind is gone.


----------



## dwerten

MalteseJane said:


> Michelle cholesterol runs in my family. My father died at 61 from a stroke. One thing I am sure of, his cholesterol did not came from what he ate. He was not overweight, on the contrary he was slim. My mother turned 89 on Sept. 7th. She has high cholesterol (and I mean HIGH) and high blood pressure (takes medicine for both) for ages. Not overweight either. It's 4 years now that she is hospitalized because of dementia. Soooooo my philosophy is to eat and drink what I like for the amount of time I have left on this earth. Enjoy my time here as much as I can. I rather die earlier from high cholesterol and blood pressure than languish for years in a hospital because my mind is gone.


a realtor i work with said same thing her dad is 94 and high cholesterol runs in her family. We go to the same internal medicine specialist. She has high cholesterol so started taking the meds and it was making her feel sick so our doc said then do not take it if it is making you feel worse and she did and just eats right and works out. The doc said maybe it is normal for your family to have high cholesterol as her family has lived long lives with it.


----------



## MalteseJane

Nikki's Mom said:


> It's the HDL that is the important number, imo, imo, imo. If it is good, then, there is no need to worry, imo, imo, imo. Do some research on it and your mind will be at ease.


Right. The HDL and the ratio. 

I am supposed to take high blood pressure pills (benicar). The only problem is....... I have only blood pressure when I am at the doctor. I don't have any at home. So I am not taking any pills. Hate pills anyway. Had a test done to see if there is any damage to my heart because of my supposedly high blood pressure. There isn't any.


----------



## michellerobison

There's a saying,eating salads don't make you live longer...it just feels that way!
Who knows what the right course is, George Burns lived to be a 100 drinking a martini and smoking a cigar,daily.
Jim Fixx died at 52 and was the father of the running. Who knows?
I'm not going to temp fate by eating a bucket of lard... but I can't live on salads...
I do eat better than I used to ,I haven't had Mc Donalds food in nearly 10 years... I do like an occational pizza though, Steak and Shake burgers...a real weakness... luckily they are 60 miles away from me...
I rarely drink sodas,mostly water ,juice,green teas or milk...
Breads,oh another weakness. I eat a lot of fruit and veggies and love oatmeal.
I love chocolate but that's my feel good reward food,so I savour it slowly but not often...
Outlived most of my family so far. Not sure if cholesterol is the family since most never really went to docs...
I'd rather die younger too,than have Alzheimers,watching that destroy my adoptive mother right now and Parkingson's work on my adoptive father....


----------



## dwerten

MalteseJane said:


> Right. The HDL and the ratio.
> 
> I am supposed to take high blood pressure pills (benicar). The only problem is....... I have only blood pressure when I am at the doctor. I don't have any at home. So I am not taking any pills. Hate pills anyway. Had a test done to see if there is any damage to my heart because of my supposedly high blood pressure. There isn't any.


my ims had me take my blood pressure 3 times a day for 30 days and then we charted it as most peoples blood pressure goes up at the doctors (white coat syndrome). Also heard the cuffs are not as acurate as the arm ones. I bought one at costco. You might want to try that. 

also every year when i get my eyes checked i have the eye doctor check for any signs of blood pressure but he did say usually if he notices it then it is pretty bad  

Usually the docs start you on a water pill first one with potassium so you do not deplete your potassium and white potato and bananas are good for adding this back into your body too. Then if it is not controlled with that then they go to bp meds 

gyno and doc said they really want you at 70 now not 80 as the bottom number is the most critical. The top number can move around due to being nervous etc but the bottom one usually is not due to nerves.


----------



## Chalex

I actually do think Dr. Eades makes some good points and am interested in reading his first book, "Protein Power." I know you can lose a lot of weight eating mostly protein because I've done it. I don't believe in the Atkins theory of eating all the fatty protein you want which is why I'm interested in what Dr. Eades has to say. I always try to stay away from the white carbs, but I think all carbs should be eatten in moderation.


----------



## dwerten

Chalex said:


> I actually do think Dr. Eades makes some good points and am interested in reading his first book, "Protein Power." I know you can lose a lot of weight eating mostly protein because I've done it. I don't believe in the Atkins theory of eating all the fatty protein you want which is why I'm interested in what Dr. Eades has to say. I always try to stay away from the white carbs, but I think all carbs should be eatten in moderation.


Yeah i do not like the fatty part either but I do know years ago I worked with a trainer at the gym and he told me eat chicken and broccoli and you will drop weight fast. He was right I did. He said broccoli is the easiest vegetable for your body to digest and the protein will fill you up - Now I need to do that again lollllll but it did work fast.


----------



## michellerobison

You need protein for healthy tissue and muscle growth. Protein isn't a bad thing,just depends on where it comes from. I haven't lost much weight on the scales but my muscle has gone up. Hopefully I can loose more weight ,by way of fat once I gain more mucle.Weight trianing is also good for bone density,you have to put weight on bones to get them to thicken up.
It was so much easier to loose weight when I was younger but I had more muscle mass at that time and low body fat. Now I have to try to get close to that again,for my bones and heart health.
We have to stay healthy for our fluffs!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Chalex said:


> I actually do think Dr. Eades makes some good points and am interested in reading his first book, "Protein Power." I know you can lose a lot of weight eating mostly protein because I've done it. I don't believe in the Atkins theory of eating all the fatty protein you want which is why I'm interested in what Dr. Eades has to say. I always try to stay away from the white carbs, but I think all carbs should be eatten in moderation.



Dr. Eades diet contains fat and moderate protein, because fat is neutral in the absence of carbs. We would die if we didn't consume fat, but there is too much info on that to go into here. A book called _Good Calories, Bad Calories,_ discusses the lipid hypothesis in detail. 

Protein Power is different from Atkins in several ways, and I don't have time to explain it here. The book is at most libraries, so you don't have to buy it. If you are interested in Eades books, I recommend reading _The Protein Power Lifeplan_ by Michael Eades, so that you can learn what it's all about. It's the better of his two "diet plan" books.


----------



## michellerobison

dwerten said:


> Yeah i do not like the fatty part either but I do know years ago I worked with a trainer at the gym and he told me eat chicken and broccoli and you will drop weight fast. He was right I did. He said broccoli is the easiest vegetable for your body to digest and the protein will fill you up - Now I need to do that again lollllll but it did work fast.


 
Good thing,we eat a lot of steamed broccoli and chicken. Glad you didn't say brussles sprouts or celery,yuck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

michellerobison said:


> There's a saying,eating salads don't make you live longer...it just feels that way!
> Who knows what the right course is, George Burns lived to be a 100 drinking a martini and smoking a cigar,daily.
> Jim Fixx died at 52 and was the father of the running. Who knows?
> I'm not going to temp fate by eating a bucket of lard... but I can't live on salads...
> I do eat better than I used to ,I haven't had Mc Donalds food in nearly 10 years... I do like an occational pizza though, Steak and Shake burgers...a real weakness... luckily they are 60 miles away from me...
> I rarely drink sodas,mostly water ,juice,green teas or milk...
> Breads,oh another weakness. I eat a lot of fruit and veggies and love oatmeal.
> I love chocolate but that's my feel good reward food,so I savour it slowly but not often...
> Outlived most of my family so far. Not sure if cholesterol is the family since most never really went to docs...
> I'd rather die younger too,than have Alzheimers,watching that destroy my adoptive mother right now and Parkingson's work on my adoptive father....



If folks were open to reading more about fats that are good for the body, like coconut oil, and animal fats (from animals raised properly) they will no longer be afraid of fat. They should be more afraid of grains/sugars than fat, imo. I used to be a total lowfat/whole grains type person. Totally committed to a low fat, whole grain diet. But nobody could explain to me why I couldn't keep the weight off, why I was so tired all the time, why I felt sick with terrible GERD and depression, and never got better. Misdiagnosis after misdiagnosis. So I took my health into my own hands and I started reading about fat/carbs/grains/sugars. 

At first, I was horrified and skeptical. But then, the more I read, the more I felt like there was something to the science behind insulin resistance, storing fat, energy, mood, and carbs. So I thought that I should try it for myself and see what happens. 

When I say that it changed my life, and the life of so many other people I know, and know of, I am not exaggerating one bit. That is why I post articles and try to engage people in conversation about it. And it is okay if they don't agree, at least I tried to help them. 

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. The standard advice to eat low fat/whole grains has not changed the health of people overall. Most still suffer from weight issues, allergies, diabetes, high blood pressure, heart disease, cholesterol issues, cancer, GERD, etc. 

It is time that people start thinking independently and take charge of their health and their diet. I can understand that there are those who don't want to hear that. But everyone needs to decide for themselves how they will obtain optimum health. I'm still on that journey, and I've had failures and setbacks. But I will stick to it, and I won't hesitate to help others who ask.


----------



## poochie2

Nikki's Mom said:


> If folks were open to reading more about fats that are good for the body, like coconut oil, and animal fats (from animals raised properly) they will no longer be afraid of fat. They should be more afraid of grains/sugars than fat, imo. I used to be a total lowfat/whole grains type person. Totally committed to a low fat, whole grain diet. But nobody could explain to me why I couldn't keep the weight off, why I was so tired all the time, why I felt sick with terrible GERD and depression, and never got better. Misdiagnosis after misdiagnosis. So I took my health into my own hands and I started reading about fat/carbs/grains/sugars.
> 
> At first, I was horrified and skeptical. But then, the more I read, the more I felt like there was something to the science behind insulin resistance, storing fat, energy, mood, and carbs. So I thought that I should try it for myself and see what happens.
> 
> When I say that it changed my life, and the life of so many other people I know, and know of, I am not exaggerating one bit. That is why I post articles and try to engage people in conversation about it. And it is okay if they don't agree, at least I tried.
> 
> Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. The standard advice to eat low fat/whole grains has not changed the health of people overall. Most still suffer from weight issues, allergies, diabetes, high blood pressure, heart disease, cholesterol issues, cancer, GERD, etc.
> 
> It is time that people start thinking independently and take charge of their health and their diet. I can understand that there are those who don't want to hear that. But everyone needs to decide for themselves how they will obtain optimum health. I'm still on that journey, and I've had failures and setbacks. But I will stick to it, and I won't hesitate to help others who ask.


I totally agree......Good fats are good, certain animal proteins are good but....grains and sugar are not what we think they are. I have done my research and I have found that grains are horrible and so is dairy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

If people would at least give it a shot - try to give up all grains for 2-3 weeks, I would wager a guess that ALL of them would feel better. But trying to tell people that is like banging your head against the wall. 

When you read the results of studies published in medical journals or other sources, you must always ask yourself "Who funded the study?" and "Do the results/conclusions presented actually reflect the data within the study?" If the study was done at a university, we must ask, "Who is the largest grant donor to the project? To the university?" 

From my research, I can tell you that totally unbiased studies are very rare. IMO, there should be more unbiased testing done on alternative medicine, but who would fund the studies? The pharmaceutical industry makes billions, and most M.D.'s who eagerly write your prescriptions make some sort of commission or receive gifts as a result, while some of you never really get better. This is not my opinion, but a direct quote from several doctors and vets that I have spoken with over the years. So be careful when believing links from "credible" or "factual" sources. Read info from all points of view, then form your *own *opinion, discuss with others, and try some things yourselves to see how they work for you. That is the only way to be sure of what is best for YOU.

Always ask, "Who benefits?" Who benefits from demonizing the no-grain/low-carb advocates? Perhaps it might have something to do with Monsanto, Cargill, etc. and the USDA food pyramid. It's your body and your health, and your dog's health. If what you are doing is not giving you the results you want, then stop following the herd and do something different. Change is hard, but not impossible. 

I am taking a break from SM. My email address is: [email protected] 

Find me on Facebook: Suzan Robertson


----------



## 3Maltmom

Nikki's Mom said:


> *If people would at least give it a shot - try to give up all grains for 2-3 weeks,* I would wager a guess that ALL of them would feel better. But trying to tell people that is like banging your head against the wall.


 
You bet, I'll give it a shot :thumbsup:


----------



## vjw

*From Harvard: Health Gains From the Whole Grains*

From Harvard . . . . a very informative article about the many health benefits of eating whole grains. The article is titled "Health Gains From the Whole Grains - What Should You Eat" and here's the link: 



Health Gains from Whole Grains - What Should You Eat? - The Nutrition Source - Harvard School of Public Health


----------



## k/c mom

vjw said:


> From Harvard . . . . a very informative article about the many health benefits of eating whole grains. The article is titled "Health Gains From the Whole Grains - What Should You Eat" and here's the link:
> 
> Health Gains from Whole Grains - What Should You Eat? - The Nutrition Source - Harvard School of Public Health


Good article! I think I have in my pantry almost all those grains that they mention ... brown rice, steel cut oats, rye, spelt, kamut ... all so yummy and healthful!


----------



## pammy4501

k/c mom said:


> Good article! I think I have in my pantry almost all those grains that they mention ... brown rice, steel cut oats, rye, spelt, kamut ... all so yummy and healthful!


 Well, there is so clearly two sides to this "discussion." But alas, Suzann has announced via facebook that she has requested her membership be cancelled and her ID removed from SM. She states she dosen't need the aggrivation of SM. SM or SM people? I always thought discussion had at least two sides. If someone isn't in agreement with you position (even a well researched position) it does not mean they are attacking you. I hope we can move on form this kind of dissention here on SM.


----------



## Ladysmom

pammy4501 said:


> Well, there is so clearly two sides to this "discussion." But alas, Suzann has announced via facebook that she has requested her membership be cancelled and her ID removed from SM. She states she dosen't need the aggrivation of SM. SM or SM people? I always thought discussion had at least two sides. If someone isn't in agreement with you position (even a well researched position) it does not mean they are attacking you. I hope we can move on form this kind of dissention here on SM.


I agree. I tried to point out early on in this thread that posting a link to a controversial subject on a public forum is a discussion opener, not a statement of fact. Since we have such a diverse membership, she is bound to get many different opinions.

I don't think anyone would be successful trying to use SM as their personal pulpit to preach their opinions without being challenged. SM'ers are too smart for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

For the thousandth time, *it is not the diverse opinions that have made me move on. *_And for the thousandth time, *I never post links and state them as fact. I almost always indicate that it is a person's opinion.*_

Now, I can get really rude here and say some not so nice things, but my mother did not raise me that way. 

If you really knew me, you would know that I welcome diversity of opinion. I don't have all the answers in life, and I have much to learn from others. The reason why I believe what I believe is because I investigated when others had differences of opinions - and I changed some of mine because of that. I have several friends - some of them from right here on SM, with whom I differ on quite a few issues, but we we have some good conversations without intimidating each other.

*Do you know how many times I receive PM's from SM members who are TOO AFRAID TO POST their opinions? Some who may agree with me on some of the threads about health, and won't post their views publicly because they are afraid of being bullied? They are too intimidated, and they will only converse via private message. That is the whole truth of the matter, folks.*

That is very disappointing. There is the lack of real discussion from some who simply won't have a conversation about *WHY *they believe/think the way they do. Rather they try and "out link" me, or "out academia" me with links. I don't see much point to that, because it isn't a discussion. 

Well, I've already said more than I wanted to say in this thread. 

I've made many friends here, and I will continue to keep in touch with them.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Ladysmom said:


> I agree. I tried to point out early on in this thread that posting a link to a controversial subject on a public forum is a discussion opener, not a statement of fact. Since we have such a diverse membership, she is bound to get many different opinions.
> 
> *I don't think anyone would be successful trying to use SM as their personal pulpit to preach their opinions without being challenged. SM'ers are too smart for that.* :thumbsup:



And if you are referring to me in that I am using SM as a personal pulpit and don't want to be challenged, well all I can say to you Marj is, *shame on you for being so nasty toward me*. No I don't want to be "challenged" because it's not a debate forum, but a friendly forum for discussion. Problem is, we don't get an exchange of ideas here. We get bullied into silence. And I think that the bullies know who they are.


----------



## pammy4501

Nikki's Mom said:


> For the thousandth time, *it is not the diverse opinions that have made me move on. *_And for the thousandth time, *I never post links and state them as fact. I almost always indicate that it is a person's opinion.*_
> 
> Now, I can get really rude here and say some not so nice things, but my mother did not raise me that way.
> 
> If you really knew me, you would know that I welcome diversity of opinion. I don't have all the answers in life, and I have much to learn from others. The reason why I believe what I believe is because I investigated when others had differences of opinions - and I changed some of mine because of that. I have several friends - some of them from right here on SM, with whom I differ on quite a few issues, but we we have some good conversations without intimidating each other.
> 
> *Do you know how many times I receive PM's from SM members who are TOO AFRAID TO POST their opinions? Some who may agree with me on some of the threads about health, and won't post their views publicly because they are afraid of being bullied? They are too intimidated, and they will only converse via private message. That is the whole truth of the matter, folks.*
> 
> That is very disappointing. There is the lack of real discussion from some who simply won't have a conversation about *WHY *they believe/think the way they do. *Rather they try and "out link" me, or "out academia" me with links. I don't see much point to that, because it isn't a discussion. *
> 
> Well, I've already said more than I wanted to say in this thread.
> 
> I've made many friends here, and I will continue to keep in touch with them.


With all respect Suzann, you opend this thread with a link, not an opinion. If someone posts a link with a differing viewpoint, I do not think they are trying to "out link" you.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

pammy4501 said:


> With all respect Suzann, you opend this thread with a link, not an opinion. If someone posts a link with a differing viewpoint, I do not think they are trying to "out link" you.




Pam this is one thread of many. I am speaking overall. And if you notice the title of this thread, it is "One MD's *VIEW*." A view is an opinion, I think, but maybe I used the wrong word? I should have said opinion? I even indicated that I didn't agree with the MD on everything. Yes, of course, I do post links to open discussion, and I sometimes post them in the middle of a thread, but what is lacking is true discussion.

Well, if anyone thinks that I wasn't being open minded in my discussions, I apologize. 

However, the fact that some are too afraid to post their opinions on SM in threads, is not good Even if only a few feel intimidated, then something is wrong. 

And do you know how frustrating it is for me to have to give my viewpoint while others are silently cheering me on via pm, but too afraid to admit it in the thread? No thank you, I don't have the time for this anymore. 

Please, just let this go before it gets ugly. 

Moderators, I respectfully ask that you close this thread that I started.


----------

